# mk4 golf dash lights ?!



## -jim-- (May 8, 2008)

does anyone know how to change dash lights please?







ive checked the fuses so im pretty sure its the bulb behind the speedo.


----------



## giantsock (Feb 6, 2007)

Im not sure how you change them, but I did run across some "lights" you can purchase and put them in, they are actually a "perfect match" and I posted a thread a couple of days ago about the lights, check my RECENT POSTS for the thread


----------



## giantsock (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: mk4 golf dash lights ?! (-jim--)*

I saved you the trouble, the thread is http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3843910
and the website I believe was http://www.42draftdesigns.com


----------



## -jim-- (May 8, 2008)

*Re: mk4 golf dash lights ?! (Rmills45)*

awesom thanks man, atleast i know what i might be looking for now, i had the speedo in about 4 pieces and found nothing, i'll look again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

